# Crossing Simi Valley



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If I ride into Simi Valley via the Santa Susanna Pass, what's a good way to get across Simi Valley to Thousand Oaks?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

il sogno said:


> If I ride into Simi Valley via the Santa Susanna Pass, what's a good way to get across Simi Valley to Thousand Oaks?


You can take Los Angeles Avenue all the way through Simi. It gets a little narrow on the west end of town, but overall it's not that bad. LA turns into Tierra Rejada on the west end of town. Take it to Moorpark and turn left. Moorpark will take you straight into Thousand Oaks, but first you'll have to hump your way up the Norwegian Grade. The climb is relatively short, but it's steep and there's little to no shoulder.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

mickey-mac said:


> Moorpark will take you straight into Thousand Oaks, but first you'll have to hump your way up the Norwegian Grade. The climb is relatively short, but it's steep and there's little to no shoulder.


Is the Norwegian grade Hwy 23?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

il sogno said:


> Is the Norwegian grade Hwy 23?


No, the grade is on Moorpark Road, which runs parallel to 23. I used to do that route and turn left on Camino de Arboles and take it to Westlake Boulevard. I'd then turn right on Westlake, go to the top, and turn left on Kanan. Kanan descends to Agoura and you can turn left on Agoura and go back to Las Virgenes and work your way back through Calabasas. It makes for a nice big loop from the SF Valley.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

L.A. Ave is the most direct route, since the pass road runs into Kuehner which leads to L.A. Like mickey-mac sez, it does get a bit cramped west of Erringer--the bike lane disappears in order for there to be 3 traffic lanes instead of 2, and there's a lot of traffic going into and out of the streetside businesses. You could turn south off L.A. at Tapo Canyon, drop down a block to Royal and then head west all the way to Madera; Madera goes past the Reagan Library and becomes Olsen when you reach T.O. You'll cross Moorpark west of the 23 and can follow the rest of mickey-mac's route. 

...or you could go out Tierra Rejada, turn south on Moorpark, but turn _right_ at the light and head through the Santa Rosa Valley down into Camarillo and from there ride through Oxnard into Ventura. A great ride on those rare occasions when there's an easterly and you get a tailwind all the way to the coast.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great. Thanks y'all. I'll give these routes a try.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Actually, there's a new Bike Route that crosses Simi with marked bike lanes most of the way. 

Once you're on LA Ave, turn left on Sequoia. Cross Royal, up a short rise to Fitzgerald. Take Fitzgerald all the way to First Street, take a left. First Street becomes Long Canyon. Continue on Long Canyon to Wood Ranch Parkway. Down WRP to Madera, Madera becomes Olsen (and later Lynn), which takes you to the west side of Thousand Oaks.

Most of these roads are relatively lightly-traveled (except LA Ave), so you avoid the majority of cage traffic.

Jim


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Seamus said:


> Actually, there's a new Bike Route that crosses Simi with marked bike lanes most of the way.
> 
> Once you're on LA Ave, turn left on Sequoia. Cross Royal, up a short rise to Fitzgerald. Take Fitzgerald all the way to First Street, take a left. First Street becomes Long Canyon. Continue on Long Canyon to Wood Ranch Parkway. Down WRP to Madera, Madera becomes Olsen (and later Lynn), which takes you to the west side of Thousand Oaks.
> 
> ...


But...but... isn't Long Canyon where that guy got run over by the SUV? Is it a good street to ride on?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

If you're concerned about getting in miles, you could take a northern alternative to Seamus' suggestion--Go north on Yosemite, crossing over the 118. It swings west and goes all the way over to Tapo St now, although the name changes at some point. Right where it curves south into Tapo, make a right onto Presidio, which will take you over to Tapo Cyn. At Tapo Cyn, turn right (north) and proceed about 3/4 mile to the first left; it's a "private" road (can't think of the name, but like the man said, you can't miss it....) that leads to the new golf course back in the hills, and it's kinda narrow but not too heavily traveled. Passing the golf course, it becomes a public thoroughfare that winds through a huge swath of new (expensive) houses until you reach Erringer. You can drop down Erringer to Cochran, head west to Madera and continue to T.O.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

il sogno said:


> But...but... isn't Long Canyon where that guy got run over by the SUV? Is it a good street to ride on?


When the poor guy was run down by the BDC, it was two traffic lanes in each direction, and very little shoulder. It has since been repainted as one traffic lane and a wide bike lane in each direction. I ride it often, and it's no longer the scary prospect it used to be.

Still gotta watch out for those SUV-drivin' cell-phone-talkin' soccer moms, of course...:wink5:


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

Not the greatest bike map, but 
http://www.goventura.org/home/index.asp?page=12


----------

